
The Paul Krugman Show - Tomte
https://global.handelsblatt.com/edition/261/ressort/finance/article/the-paul-krugman-show
======
radmuzom
Any attempt by the right-wing to discredit Krugman almost always turns out to
be a big joke where they proclaim that "He said this, but this is wrong". I
have yet to come across an article which refutes his point analytically using
data - it always boils down to "I know that trickle down economics works.
Because Krugman does not believe in it, he must be wrong".

------
mooreds
Paywall.

~~~
Tomte
Must be location-based or something, it's freely accessible for me.

Apart from that, please refrain from doing these types of comment. They're
utterly non-productive, and passive-aggressive at best.

~~~
mooreds
Hmmm. I wasn't trying to be passive aggressive, was just on a mobile device
and wanted to point out the issue. Appreciate the perspective, though.

